# forge wastegate actuator?



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...2118/
whats the deal with this? anybody running it?


----------



## jj87 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes. It's pretty sweet. Revo seems to do the best with it. Just a few software tweaks. 
I put down 258HP with DSG.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (jj87)*

As long as you have a HPFP upgrade, and either REVO or APR pump-specific software, it can provide a healthy jump in boost and power. We've seen around 20 peak whp and tq with APR software and around 40 peak whp with REVO software due to the ability to adjust various settings. 
GIAC software doesn't seem to like the upgrade very much.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

K04 too or just k03?


----------



## jj87 (Jul 13, 2008)

I thought it could work for both.


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

are you telling me that this bolt on can give me 40whp extra if i tune for it?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (rkmoore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bostonaudi1* »_K04 too or just k03?

We have a separate unit for the K04 equipped cars.

_Quote, originally posted by *rkmoore* »_are you telling me that this bolt on can give me 40whp extra if i tune for it?









We have seen about as much in our testing, however, this will vary from car to car based on actuator adjustment, other supporting modifications, and the software settings / tuning used.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We have a separate unit for the K04 equipped cars.
We have seen about as much in our testing, however, this will vary from car to car based on actuator adjustment, other supporting modifications, and the software settings / tuning used.

Could you guys explain in a bit more detail what exactly your actuator does differently than the stock unit, and why the stock unit would even need to be replaced?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (bostonaudi1)*

The higher than stock base spring pressure within our replacement units allows for the wastegate flapper to be held closed tighter and for longer against the exhaust gas pressure flowing through the turbo.
Consider that by increasing the boost pressure entering the motor on the intake side of the system, you will see a similar and corresponding increase in exhaust gas pressure that is exiting the motor into the exhaust manifold to spool the turbo. It is a common practice to upgrade the bypass valve to a stronger unit that will better support the increased boost pressure on the intake side, however, you need to also increase the spring tension of the wastegate actuator on the exhaust side to better contain/sustain these higher exhaust gas pressures as well.
With the weaker spring of the stock unit, the exhaust gas pressure can sometimes force the wastegate flapper open prematurely. When this occurs, the exhaust gas that is supposed to be spooling the turbo is dumped, which will subsequently slow the speed of the compressor wheel and limit the potential to make boost in the most efficient manner.
Tightening the stock actuator and adding preload to the stock spring will have the same effect as our replacement, as many people are finding with wastegate tweak mods, but to a much lower degree. You're still working with an altogether weaker base spring pressure to begin with. the stock FSI actuator has a cracking pressure of 4 PSI.
We can assemble our units with any one of 3 different base spring pressure ranges stiffer than stock (10-15, 14-18, 19-24) so the possibility of the exhaust gas pressure prematurely opening the flapper against this higher spring pressure is minimized, if not completely eliminated. All of the exhaust gas is then kept within the exhaust housing of the turbo to continue spooling the wheel keeping boost at it's peak potential at all times. 
A boost controller, mechanical or electronic, and including the stock boost control solenoid (N75 valve) will still allow you to adjust up from the base actuator spring pressure, and it will open the actuator when the target boost pressure is reached, but with the stock unit, there is still the potential for the exhaust gas pressure to prematurely force open the wastegate BEFORE the target boost is reached and the boost controller would send the signal to open the actuator.
With our unit, the N75 valve will still function in the same way, sending the pressure signal to the actuator to open it fully when the target boost level is reached, but there is far less chance of the exhaust gas pressure opening the flapper before that occurs.
Depending upon which base spring pressure is used and how the units are adjusted, you may see changes like quicker spool, less tapering, and an overall increase in the area under the boost curve.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks, appreciate the post. 
The mods I did years ago to my 944 Turbo are all coming back. There were similar issues back then with the stock wastegate when running the boost up past stock levels (as an aside, Porsche basically built all the stuff the GTI now finally has - water jacketed turbo with shut off timer etc. some 24 years ago when the 1986 944 Turbo came out). 
I guess the question then becomes, what happens to driveability? A stock K03 when chipped has a very abrupt torque curve. With a stronger spring, a bit more stress will get put on the whole system as it will hold more boost.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (bostonaudi1)*

The only issue we have found is that this will raise boost output beyond the capcity of the stock fuel pump to supply adequate fuel, so we are only recommending that this be paired with a high pressure fuel pump upgrade and corresponding fuel pump specific software.
Other than that, all of the cars with this modification so far have no issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Bear in mind as well when looking at tightening the stock wg rod that you will limit it's travel by doing so. With our units retain full articulation.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The higher than stock base spring pressure within our replacement units allows for the wastegate flapper to be held closed tighter and for longer against the exhaust gas pressure flowing through the turbo.
Consider that by increasing the boost pressure entering the motor on the intake side of the system, you will see a similar and corresponding increase in exhaust gas pressure that is exiting the motor into the exhaust manifold to spool the turbo. It is a common practice to upgrade the bypass valve to a stronger unit that will better support the increased boost pressure on the intake side, however, you need to also increase the spring tension of the wastegate actuator on the exhaust side to better contain/sustain these higher exhaust gas pressures as well.
With the weaker spring of the stock unit, the exhaust gas pressure can sometimes force the wastegate flapper open prematurely. When this occurs, the exhaust gas that is supposed to be spooling the turbo is dumped, which will subsequently slow the speed of the compressor wheel and limit the potential to make boost in the most efficient manner.
Tightening the stock actuator and adding preload to the stock spring will have the same effect as our replacement, as many people are finding with wastegate tweak mods, but to a much lower degree. You're still working with an altogether weaker base spring pressure to begin with. the stock FSI actuator has a cracking pressure of 4 PSI.
We can assemble our units with any one of 3 different base spring pressure ranges stiffer than stock (10-15, 14-18, 19-24) so the possibility of the exhaust gas pressure prematurely opening the flapper against this higher spring pressure is minimized, if not completely eliminated. All of the exhaust gas is then kept within the exhaust housing of the turbo to continue spooling the wheel keeping boost at it's peak potential at all times. 
A boost controller, mechanical or electronic, and including the stock boost control solenoid (N75 valve) will still allow you to adjust up from the base actuator spring pressure, and it will open the actuator when the target boost pressure is reached, but with the stock unit, there is still the potential for the exhaust gas pressure to prematurely force open the wastegate BEFORE the target boost is reached and the boost controller would send the signal to open the actuator.
With our unit, the N75 valve will still function in the same way, sending the pressure signal to the actuator to open it fully when the target boost level is reached, but there is far less chance of the exhaust gas pressure opening the flapper before that occurs.
Depending upon which base spring pressure is used and how the units are adjusted, you may see changes like quicker spool, less tapering, and an overall increase in the area under the boost curve.


very fascinating! i did not know that! I have just added this to my to do list on the car after HPFP!


----------



## stgII GLI (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As long as you have a HPFP upgrade, and either REVO or APR pump-specific software, it can provide a healthy jump in boost and power. We've seen around 20 peak whp and tq with APR software and around 40 peak whp with REVO software due to the ability to adjust various settings. 
GIAC software doesn't seem to like the upgrade very much.

I run GIAC software and was thinking about doing the actuator upgrade. I have been having problems holding boost out to redline... I drop down to about 7 or 8 PSI. I know that I do not have a boost leak, as I have had the car tested. Do you think even with the lowest spring rate I would have issues? I mainly just want to achieve the boost that the software should be giving me in the first place.


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

With Vag Com how can i tell if my N75 (wastegate) is failing or not working properly?


----------



## stgII GLI (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*

I would log block 115 (boost specified vs actual) and 114 or 118 (N75 duty cycle)


_Modified by stgII GLI at 11:22 AM 1-21-2010_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (stgII GLI)*

The lowest spring that we offer is virtually idential to the stock spring rate, so there is likely little improvement to be achieved, if any at all. The next spring higher is the one that is showing significant improvement and higher boost requiring the use of a fuel pump.
In testing this product with GIAC software, we saw significant improvements in power and torque, but only until peak boost was reached, where there was an immediate and continuous loss of power and a torque to redline, and the car was pulling timing. This was only on one car, however, but the software just seems to not be suited for the higher boost levels that this product provides.
REVO and APR software did not suffer these issues, and acheived gains pretty much throughout the power band.


----------



## stefanosTFSI (Dec 30, 2006)

are you close to releasing a K04 version ?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (stefanosTFSI)*

K04 actuator development is finished.
Just need to get an initial production run going! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The higher than stock base spring pressure within our replacement units allows for the wastegate flapper to be held closed tighter and for longer against the exhaust gas pressure flowing through the turbo.
Consider that by increasing the boost pressure entering the motor on the intake side of the system, you will see a similar and corresponding increase in exhaust gas pressure that is exiting the motor into the exhaust manifold to spool the turbo. It is a common practice to upgrade the bypass valve to a stronger unit that will better support the increased boost pressure on the intake side, however, you need to also increase the spring tension of the wastegate actuator on the exhaust side to better contain/sustain these higher exhaust gas pressures as well.
With the weaker spring of the stock unit, the exhaust gas pressure can sometimes force the wastegate flapper open prematurely. When this occurs, the exhaust gas that is supposed to be spooling the turbo is dumped, which will subsequently slow the speed of the compressor wheel and limit the potential to make boost in the most efficient manner.
Tightening the stock actuator and adding preload to the stock spring will have the same effect as our replacement, as many people are finding with wastegate tweak mods, but to a much lower degree. You're still working with an altogether weaker base spring pressure to begin with. the stock FSI actuator has a cracking pressure of 4 PSI.
We can assemble our units with any one of 3 different base spring pressure ranges stiffer than stock (10-15, 14-18, 19-24) so the possibility of the exhaust gas pressure prematurely opening the flapper against this higher spring pressure is minimized, if not completely eliminated. All of the exhaust gas is then kept within the exhaust housing of the turbo to continue spooling the wheel keeping boost at it's peak potential at all times. 
A boost controller, mechanical or electronic, and including the stock boost control solenoid (N75 valve) will still allow you to adjust up from the base actuator spring pressure, and it will open the actuator when the target boost pressure is reached, but with the stock unit, there is still the potential for the exhaust gas pressure to prematurely force open the wastegate BEFORE the target boost is reached and the boost controller would send the signal to open the actuator.
With our unit, the N75 valve will still function in the same way, sending the pressure signal to the actuator to open it fully when the target boost level is reached, but there is far less chance of the exhaust gas pressure opening the flapper before that occurs.
Depending upon which base spring pressure is used and how the units are adjusted, you may see changes like quicker spool, less tapering, and an overall increase in the area under the boost curve.


Good info in here guys, If I had kept the stock turbo setup on, I'd have had this forge WGA on by now.. tweaking the WG gives you a ****load more torque on low end but it's impossible to get it to run nicely even on revo because you just spike really high (like 30 psi on the poor k03) and then boost starts fluctuating and dropping and doesn't really know what to do with itself all the way down to about 11 psi at redline.
bump for forge, and once people start getting this on the k04 things should get interesting.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
Good info in here guys, If I had kept the stock turbo setup on, I'd have had this forge WGA on by now.. tweaking the WG gives you a ****load more torque on low end but it's impossible to get it to run nicely even on revo because you just spike really high (like 30 psi on the poor k03) and then boost starts fluctuating and dropping and doesn't really know what to do with itself all the way down to about 11 psi at redline.
bump for forge, and once people start getting this on the k04 things should get interesting.



We have tons of K03 equipped cars with none of the issues you're describing. Yes, the initial boost spike is higher than without the actuator, and it will still taper to a degree, but there will just be a broader boost curve in general. 
If someone experienced the issues you're describing, it was either due to improper adjustment of the unit, improper Revo software settings, or some other issue with the car as this is not typical.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pictures of said wastegate??
Edit: what kind of ecu tweaks are required for APR?


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 9:48 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Mike,
I am currently running REVO 2+. Will I need to obtain a new flash from REVO or simply tweak my boost/timing settings using my SPS+?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SmithersSP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_pictures of said wastegate??
Edit: what kind of ecu tweaks are required for APR?

Here is a photo of the K03 unit installed. The K04 unit is identical, with simply a longer rod.
No adjustments were made to the APR software in our testing beyond driving the car for a few days for it to adapt to the hardware change. Just the 93 octane fuel pump program. 









_Quote, originally posted by *SmithersSP* »_Mike,
I am currently running REVO 2+. Will I need to obtain a new flash from REVO or simply tweak my boost/timing settings using my SPS+?

As long as you have the fuel pump program, you will just need to adjust your settings.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

ko4 unit available for order.
http://www.forgemotorsport.com...VAG06


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: forge wastegate actuator? (rkmoore)*

Mike, you mention the issues you have found with GIAC software with this actuator upgrade. Your website says it will work with the AWE KO4 (OEM) kit. I know you are aware that GIAC does the software for AWE turbo kit. Has the actuator been tested on the AWE KO4? Were the issues with the KO3 turbo only?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: forge wastegate actuator? (kayaker10)*

We're simply advertising fitment compatibility and because AWE is now offering their kit without software.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: forge wastegate actuator? ([email protected])*

Makes sense. Thanks for the quick response http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

just read this: http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89839
win. was slow at first but after like page 20, it got really good and this is definitely proof that it works when done right.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_pictures of said wastegate??
Edit: what kind of ecu tweaks are required for APR?

_Modified by Rub-ISH at 9:48 PM 1-21-2010_

Here you go Sir....


----------



## pantelis.tsakali (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi there guys.....I have an audi a3 8p with the byt motor 1.8 turbo fsi....k03 turbocharger....the oem actuator began to fail so I decided to replace it with the one that forge has to offer....I preferred the Green spring because the car is completely stock.....I placed the wg on the same marks that the oem had I mean the bolt on the same distance....but I have some issues....the car doesn't seem to have power from the low rpm as it used to have before....what is wrong ???? Does the bolt need to tightened more so that I can achieve stock behaviour? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

pantelis.tsakali said:


> Hi there guys.....I have an audi a3 8p with the byt motor 1.8 turbo fsi....k03 turbocharger....the oem actuator began to fail so I decided to replace it with the one that forge has to offer....I preferred the Green spring because the car is completely stock.....I placed the wg on the same marks that the oem had I mean the bolt on the same distance....but I have some issues....the car doesn't seem to have power from the low rpm as it used to have before....what is wrong ???? Does the bolt need to tightened more so that I can achieve stock behaviour?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


You don't go with same marks. You hold the internal wastegate closed with the external arm linkage and snug the knurled nut up to the gate linkage. Then you tighten it up 3 to 4 more full turns and tighten the 10mm nut. If max boost is weak...tighten the knurled nut 1 full turn again...reverse if boost is too high. 
I would recheck the clamps on the hose at the actuator again. The internal spring may be too light, but until preload is set correctly you shouldn't change it because the actuator spring rate should be half what you expect in boost. The green is rated 5psi to 9psi I believe. That makes it good for 18psi max, but I would stick in the mid-range of the rating and say it is good for 14psi max boost. The yellow is rated 10psi to 14psi if memory is correct. that works well if max boost exceeds 20psi.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Still wondering about this, I'm currently running "stage 2" giac software.
Intercooler, r8, coils, catch can, downpipe, autotech hpfp upgrade, etc.
Will be adding a rs4 fuel valve and thinking about this wastegate.
Will I be running into issues?


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

I have the forge wg actuator and the dv in my 07 gti apr stg2. consistent boost at 21-23 at wot I'm 4th and 5th gears. bought the car at 55k and modded the **** out of it with all the apr stg2 goodies. I'm at 117k now and never had any issues. Haven't even serviced the dv yet.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

That's great ratdub, but I'm debating on buying this since I'm on giac software.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

ROH ECHT said:


> You don't go with same marks. You hold the internal wastegate closed with the external arm linkage and snug the knurled nut up to the gate linkage. Then you tighten it up 3 to 4 more full turns and tighten the 10mm nut. If max boost is weak...tighten the knurled nut 1 full turn again...reverse if boost is too high.
> I would recheck the clamps on the hose at the actuator again. The internal spring may be too light, but until preload is set correctly you shouldn't change it because the actuator spring rate should be half what you expect in boost. The green is rated 5psi to 9psi I believe. That makes it good for 18psi max, but I would stick in the mid-range of the rating and say it is good for 14psi max boost. The yellow is rated 10psi to 14psi if memory is correct. that works well if max boost exceeds 20psi.


When I got gonzo tuned I was supposed to crank my wg but I never knew how :facepalm:
Now Im going to do this this weekend


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys...I'm ROH ECHT...haven't been able to access that username because password reset only works for my 1st username 

I have the Forge K04 WGA with a yellow spring installed. Normal peak boost is 22+psi...and I can load boost to 25psi. The Forge works with my GIAC-K04 HO tune and was easy, as the oem wga, to adjust once installed. Easier to install if you remove the turbo...but installation can be barely be done without pulling the turbo like I did...(just not worth doing it that way  )


----------

